# Workout Routine for an Engineering Student



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Fellas .... as the title suggestes I am an engineering student who really loves to workout (mainly weights). Past summer I took up weight trainning and gained like 5-8 pounds of muscle mass. Now I am in school and in 3rd year of engineering. This has seriously effected my workout routine. I was wondering if you guys could help me out. I am looking for an effective 3-day routine. So please me out, as don't wanna loose all the muscle mass i gained and transform into a fat blob again ... Thank you all


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 27, 2004)

You could always use the same 3 day routine I use   

Saves you a lot of time and builds mental toughness.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> You could always use the same 3 day routine I use
> 
> Saves you a lot of time and builds mental toughness.



I agree with DD.  You should give HIT a try.  An engineering student is a student who spends a lot of time studying.  Well, a successful engineering student with a good GPA anyway.  Less time in the gym means more time to study, and more time to get pussy...


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Oct 27, 2004)

Man being in engineering u can only do one thing either have more time to study or pussy ... both happening simultaneously is very rare

thanks for your posts


----------



## Yanick (Oct 27, 2004)

engineering students get pussy?   

j/k man.

I'd say give HIT a try, or a full body routine 3x/week or something like push/pull/legs.

Take a look at the journal section and you will get great ideas on splits etc.


----------



## suresh (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi,  I was an engineering and then MBA student too !!  I know it can be very hard to find time.  

At the least you can do squats, calfs and rows one day.  Shoulder press, biceps, triceps, chest another day,  just once a week.  Keep the intensity high so that it really works you out.

Suresh


----------



## Deezus (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm a Junior in Engineering Physics so I know well what you are talking about. I generaly just make time, but if you cannot bring yourself to do so, I would just alot an hour 3 days a week and fitting a schedule around that.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 30, 2004)

Lord_of_the_GYM said:
			
		

> Hey Fellas .... as the title suggestes I am an engineering student who really loves to workout (mainly weights). Past summer I took up weight trainning and gained like 5-8 pounds of muscle mass. Now I am in school and in 3rd year of engineering. This has seriously effected my workout routine. I was wondering if you guys could help me out. I am looking for an effective 3-day routine. So please me out, as don't wanna loose all the muscle mass i gained and transform into a fat blob again ... Thank you all


Three day split:  1) Chest/back 2) Shoulders/Bis  3) Legs/Tris

Stick to basic compound movements such as bench press( barbell or dumbbell), shoulder presses, chins and/or deadlifts, BB rows, curls, squats and skull crushers with low volume. Avoid isolation movements.

Remember to eat enough , particularly of protein, so you build or maintain mass you worked so hard to get. If you do  not eat enough, you could lose mass no matter what you do in the gym.


----------



## depelated (Jul 27, 2017)

Don't engage in a full-split for the week. Muscle protein synthesis happens for 24-48 hours so optimizing that while you are studying is key. Instead focus on completing full-body workouts three times a week with a day of rest in between. Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays are for your full body training while Sundays could be for HIIT training (max 30 minutes). 

Focus on compound movements primarily and complete them in two sets instead of three with about 2 minutes in between each set for rest. Workouts include Bench, Rows, Presses, Pulldowns, Deadlift, Squat, and Cable Crunches. Those seven workouts alone will work the whole body, build neuromuscular connections between various muscle groups, as well as provide the maximum tension across various muscle fibers. 

Resting between sets optimizes overall volume and has been shown to increase muscle mass faster than if you shortened your rest to under a minute. What I like to do during this time is pull out my phone and use an app called Quizlet to get familiar with formulas and general concepts while I'm resting. As I set a timer during the workout, I just keep track of my rest periods to a tee. By shortening your sets, you can focus on adding weight and reps to regulate your overall work capacity. By increasing those progressively, you will see gains while optimizing your time in the gym. 

Diet is also crucial. Without proper attention to that, your time in the gym will mean nothing. I'd recommend preparing food in a combination of a slow-cooker, toaster oven, boiling, and steaming to get your foods made fast and pack them away so you are consuming the appropriate macronutrients and calories to promote muscle gain. I'm a vegan, so personally I do a lot of steaming and just bake any proteins I need so I can gobble it down. I also take protein shakes and fruit for preworkout. Stick to an app like My Fitness Pal to track your macros and you should be golden. 

As for optimal diet and nutrition while in school, I recommend a moderate caloric deficit of 500 calories from maintenance with about 1.3 grams of protein consumed per pound of lean body mass. Since engineering students spend a lot of time sitting down and studying, it's best to try and build muscle while keeping off excess fat. The best way to avoid gaining fat is the caloric deficit and the best way to build muscle is to increase protein intake. Just log your foods as you eat them, and you're good. 

Time is crucial with any system. I run my own online UI/UX business, ecommerce on Amazon, while working as a grad TA and full time student at Stanford. Oh and, using the methods I've mentioned, I've also competed in natural bodybuilding competitions across California. Though in all fairness, I haven't really placed very high. Building muscle is a journey friend, keep improving every day!


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 29, 2017)

Engineering doesn't make you a special case.  Google a three say split, try some and see what works.


----------

